
Modern C++ isn’t memory safe, either - littlestymaar
https://neosmart.net/blog/2018/modern-c-isnt-memory-safe/#rf1-4403
======
HelloNurse
Summary: iambdas introduce a novel way to make a classic C++ error, returning
references or pointers to stack variables, so you should be scared away from
all pointers and references, at which point you might as well use Rust.

Compassion for this sort of hurt feelings doesn't extend to writing articles
about them.

